# Amazon Launches Cloud Player/Drive



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

> Amazon on Tuesday launched cloud Drive and Cloud Player for Web and Android-three services that allow you to store music in a repository and play on the Web and smartphones.
> 
> Among the key points:
> 
> ...


Full Article

I also saw an offer where if you purchase any Album from Amazon MP3 between now and December 31st, Amazon would upgrade your Cloud drive space to 20GB for free for 1 year (or credit your account $20 if you signed up for a 20gb+ account prior to purchasing the album)


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

From Amazon's site:


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm gettin dizzy:

3 GB on Dropbox
2 GB on Zumo
25 GB on M$ Live
and now 20 GB on Amazon 

I am getting Obscured by Clouds.....



Good Stuff !!!


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I should have expected Amazon to beat Google to the punch here but never really even thought of it. I've been buying MP3s from them for some time (when I don't buy the actual CD that is) so this works out for me, I'm definitely going to give it a whirl.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And Apple will likely be announcing something with their new data center. It makes sense for Amazon, they already have the infrastructure with S3.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

This should help boost their MP3 sales, non DRM, mulitplatform and automatically backed up on your cloud :joy:


----------



## Mikemok1981 (Jul 9, 2009)

Amazon on Cloud Player: We don't need a license

Interesting development from the RIAA. Licenses from the RIAA are apparently what is keeping Apple and Google from launching their own cloud based digital lockers. I personally don't think the RIAA has a leg to stand on, but that doesn't normally mean anything.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Online rights in the cloud were bound to go to court at some point. Amazon has just chosen that it wants to be in history.


----------

